# Halloween pup name



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Need a name for my new Dutch shepherd (She).
My White German Shepherd name is Zero
My Belgian Shepherds name is Tallon....
I need a Halloween name for her.. so far on the list is Knives and Nine (for the 9th Plague of darkness.) What do you think.. my wife doesn't like either of them.

Need a name for me...









Tallon









Zero


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Gah! The cute! I work in a grooming salon, this little guy would have caused all the groomers to squeal in delight. I have no name suggestions, but all your pups are beautiful! Zero looks like a white version of my 3 legged super dog, Krypto.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your dogs! They're all beautiful and the pup is a total chick magnet

First names that come to mind are Shadow and Midnight.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats funny Roxy...thats my moms dogs names!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cute pup. How about Grim, Midnight or Shadow (edit: it's scary that I didn't see Roxy's post until after I made mine, after 24 years we think alike) :googly:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

OH MY GOD! They are sweeties! I like Spooky1's suggestion for Grim


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I nominate you name it Dinner.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ohhhhhh!!! She is too adorable!!! I want her...uhmmm...where did you say you live again?? No, but she is gorgeous, how about Raven? She is so dark and she has those black button eyes, or Coraline, not really Halloween, but a Tim Burton film and you could call her Cora for short.....

P.S. I had a white German Shepherd named Talon too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

tonguesandwich said:


> Thats funny Roxy...thats my moms dogs names!


That's what I would call "eerie"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

All your dogs are beauts. This new one looks like Trouble.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok here"s a few carrie,blade,buffy,fang,gomez,lilly,skull...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I love your dogs! They're all beautiful and the pup is a total chick magnet


LOL... I'm on a short leash already


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

How about calling her Beast? Tell your wife she's the Beauty of the household.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Why not "Ghost"?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Got two suggestions, spawn, and diablo.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with your wife. It is too bad you want to give her a Halloween name, she is so beautiful. 
Pandora? You can call her Pan. And it is still feminine. 
Gremlin?
Jynx, or Jinx?
Raven?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

How about mischief, or punkin?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Question for Tonguesandwich*

:jol: Hey Tongue.....did you come up with a name for that Beautiful Little Girl?
Inquiring minds want to know.......


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

howlin mad jack said:


> How about mischief, or punkin?


Those are both cute.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I'm in love!!! She is adorable. I'm thinking Darkness or Nightshade.


----------

